# Dunhill Flake - Vintage 2011



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

So, think about your favorite straight virginia small flake. Short list, that. I was really taken with Dunhill Light Flake a few years ago. It was Dunhill Flake in the UK before it was Dunhill Light Flake in the USA and now it's Dunhill Flake in the USA. I think there was a legality issue about use of the word "Light" so, I dunno - it ain't Light anymore. Whatever you call it, it has been gone for some time.

Absent Dunhill Flake I was lucky to come into the odd tin of Capstan Medium (light blue tin) now and then. I tried it too damp once and was not inspired but aired out, it's like a walk through a fresh mowed field. Absent Capstan (which is almost all the time) I was comfy enough with MacBaren's Navy Flake but it is not hardly the same thing.

Well, what can I say? Happily, "Welcome back Dunhill Flake if you like that tang of citrus over the smell of hay and a hint of fig." It rings of Escudo less the perique; like GLP Union Square (something I never figured out how to like) with gravy - enough edge and body to make it sing. I bought 10-tins today betting it'd be OK but it's better than OK right now, damp out the tin, and it ought be stellar after some airing out time. This tabak should age moderately well - it is not particularly sharp when fresh and seems well melded. Moo review: four cows


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice review, Moo. It sounds really good.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I cracked open a tin of Dunhill Light Flake 2006 the other day and did some side-by-side taste testing. They are close. The '06 seemed a little lighter in color and had a more citrusy/sweeter nose from the tin; the '11 smoked with a tad more edge and seemed somewhat less complex. Consider, however, that the new vintage is quite well melded to begin with (and sharp it is not) so more or less edginess isn't light years of difference. They are close.


----------



## Ron Diesel (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Moo!:first:

I have been searching for a personal review of the Dunhill flake. Excellent comparison picture and notes.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy Cows, Dan! A photo review! Good job!

Yep, I'll vouch for it! I really like Dunhill Flake, too.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

This is _exactly_ the kind of Dunhill info I've been hoping to find! Please post more current production Dunhill reviews as you pop your tins!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Great review Moo. I'll chime in my vote for this one. It's a solid VA Flake that doesn't disappoint.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have not smoked the newer "Flake" labeled tobacco as I still have quite a few tins of Murrays era "Light Flake" on hand. Nice to know they are close and maybe with age exact? I hope so anyway.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this blend, Elizabethan Mixture, Deluxe Navy Rolls, and some really old ready rubbed VA stuff they made in the 70s is the only thing i like from Dunhill. 

good review, moo. i have 1 tin of this stuff left that's got some good age on it (murrays era).


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> this blend, Elizabethan Mixture, Deluxe Navy Rolls, and some really old ready rubbed VA stuff they made in the 70s is the only thing i like from Dunhill.
> 
> good review, moo. i have 1 tin of this stuff left that's got some good age on it (murrays era).


Elizabethan Mixture?! What're we gonna do with the Elizabethan Mixture runs out? I figured if I hold my EM smoking down to two tins/yr I'll run out when I'm 74.


----------

